# How long is too long?



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

How long can a bird stay in mountable condition for?

For instance, a spring snow goose dropped off to the taxidermist in the spring of 2010?

Also, how long is too long to expect completion?


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, well if the taxidermist has skinned and prepped the bird and is in the deep freeze then it is still fine. Frozen like this they can last for many years. If the bird if whole still then freezer burn may be becoming an issue. 
As for a wait time it varies. 8 to 12 months is typical. A little longer sometimes. Some guys are shorter turn around some guys are longer. They shoulda told you upon drop off as to what to expect for a wait. Going on three years is a little excessive. Have you called and asked? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, my first completion date given (after calling to check) was last January (only two deer and one turkey ahead of it) which came and went and then this past May. 

Yes, I have tried contacting them numerous times. They are not known for being very responsive based off of other postings on this and other taxidermy sites. Usually takes repeated attempts over quite some time before getting any answer back and the answer is the typical "We're really busy but we'll get it done".

After this post and three attempts in the last two weeks, I did receive a response that it has been prepared for mounting and they will get to it soon.

I had another taxidermist do a duck in the meantime and the turn around was 6 weeks with payment in full on pick-up (I know this isn't common). I guess I am seeing both ends of the spectrum of the turn around and customer service.

Although, I am losing faith in this endeavor.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Dont know who it is and dont need to but sound like not a well run operation. Customer service is number one in my books. Repeated attempts with no response is not good. Hope it works out for you and you get it back. But now youve learned. Take it somewhere else next time.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

Agreed. And thanks for the input. Doing a quick google search of their name or business name will keep others from making the same mistake I did.

It is unfortunate because they do good work and came referred from a past client (who is also going through the same situation now).

Whether I get the bird back or the deposit (I will not give up like other customers of theirs have), it has definately been a hassle to just get updated let-alone the bird back.


----------

